# Adoption et Protection animale > Adoption Autres Animaux >  [A l'adoption] Pia, lapine New Zealand [Association Happy Bunny]

## HappyBunny

Informations sur l'animal


*Nom:* Pia
*Type:* Lapin
						
						
*Sexe:* Femelle
*Âge:* 10 mois 
*Stérilisé ?* Oui
*Compatible :* 
						
						
						
						 Non déterminé.
						





Situation actuelle


*Lieu :* 83 - Var
*Situation :* En famille d'accueil








Contact


*E-mail :* adoptions.happybunny@gmail.com





Conditions


*Covoiturages :* Acceptés
*Familles d'accueil:* Non souhaitées




 Nom : Pia
_
Année de naissance : Née le 14/03/2022Sexe : FemelleVaccins : OuiStérilisée : OuiRace : New ZealandCouleur : BlanchePoids : 2,490kgLocalisation : 83, Les Arcs (covoiturage possible dans toute la France et la Belgique)Santé : -Caractère : -Education : -Condition dadoption : Liberté totaleHistoire : Pia est une lapine réformée de laboratoirePia est à la recherche de marraines et parrains, si vous êtes intéressés vous pouvez envoyer un mail à presidence.happybunny@gmail.comPour Une demande d'adoption: adoptions.happybunny@gmail.comFrais dadoption :
_https://www.associationhappybunny.com/tarifs-d-adoption
_

_









_





_

----------


## HappyBunny

Pia est désormais disponible à l'adoption!

----------


## HappyBunny

Petit Up pour Pia toujours disponible à l'adoption!

----------


## HappyBunny

Quelques photos de Pia toujours disponible à l'adoption!

----------


## HappyBunny

Pia est toujours disponible à l'adoption

----------


## HappyBunny

Pia recherche toujours sa future famille!

----------

